# Remote OTA access with 722K/MT2



## BarryG (Jun 25, 2006)

My OTA channels don't seem to show up in the Remote Access channel grid to remotely start a recording. Was wondering if this is normal with the 722K/MT2? (and yes, OTA's show up fine locally)

TIA


----------



## daveray (Feb 12, 2004)

Mine show up in remote access just fine.


----------



## etzeppy (Feb 16, 2007)

I do not see OTA channels in my grid either but I do not subscribe to locals from Dish. I suspect you have to subscribe to get the grid.


----------



## BarryG (Jun 25, 2006)

Thanks for the responses.

Yes, I do subscribe to locals via satellite. On closer inspection, maybe some of my OTA stations are embedded in the grid, but it's tough to tell. 

At home, I renamed by OTA channels to distinguish them but Remote Access doesn't retrieve the new names. And channel numbers are a mish mash, including both "-0" and "-1" channel designations (don't know what a "-0" digital channel is). I do notice a few channels with icons resembling a square TV with rabbit ears, and I suppose these are OTA channels but several main OTA channels are missing this icon and those that are shown seem to be misnumbered as "-2" instead of "-1". 

OTA channels that Dish doesn't have guide info for (e.g., Universal Sports carried on CW-2 here) don't show up remotely. 

Oh well . . . .


----------



## SaltiDawg (Aug 30, 2004)

BarryG said:


> My OTA channels don't seem to show up in the Remote Access channel grid to remotely start a recording. Was wondering if this is normal with the 722K/MT2? (and yes, OTA's show up fine locally


From Dish's FAQ on Remote Access;

" Where are my OTA channels? "

"*In some cases, you may not find all your over-the-air (OTA) channels listed in DISH Remote Access.*"

http://www.dishnetwork.com/faq/dra/default.aspx

Not very definitive, but it is possible that what you are (not) seeing is entirely normal.


----------



## olguy (Jan 9, 2006)

BarryG said:


> Thanks for the responses.
> 
> Yes, I do subscribe to locals via satellite. On closer inspection, maybe some of my OTA stations are embedded in the grid, but it's tough to tell.
> 
> ...


#-0 is the satellite version
#-1 is the OTA digital version
#-2 and higher are the digital sub-channels.

In Houston for example we have 2-0, 2-1, 2-2, 8-0, 8-1, 11-0, 11-1, 11-2, 13-0, 13-1, 13-2, 13-3 etc.

That's how they come up on a 622, anyway.


----------



## BarryG (Jun 25, 2006)

olguy said:


> #-0 is the satellite version
> #-1 is the OTA digital version
> #-2 and higher are the digital sub-channels.
> 
> That's how they come up on a 622, anyway.


Yes, I see this on the 722K guide locally, but NOT on my 722K Remote Access.


----------



## BarryG (Jun 25, 2006)

Here's a snapshot of my remote grid - I guess a need a decoding ring ;-)


----------



## puckwithahalo (Sep 3, 2007)

With remote access, the only OTA's that will show up in the guide are ones that you also get through E*.


----------



## daveray (Feb 12, 2004)

puckwithahalo said:


> With remote access, the only OTA's that will show up in the guide are ones that you also get through E*.


I get all the channels that scan in on my 722K in remote access, they include the 3 DMAs listed in my signature, I do subscribe to dish locals but do not get out of market stations on Dish.


----------



## langlin (Apr 8, 2005)

BarryG said:


> Yes, I see this on the 722K guide locally, but NOT on my 722K Remote Access.


I get all my OTA's in the guide, make sure you don't have the *HD Content Only *box checked, Dish doesn't know your local HD OTA are HD  and they won't show in the guide then.


----------



## BarryG (Jun 25, 2006)

langlin said:


> I get all my OTA's in the guide, make sure you don't have the *HD Content Only *box checked, Dish doesn't know your local HD OTA are HD  and they won't show in the guide then.


HD isn't checked - Universal Sports (carried on 45-2 CW subchannel here) definitely doesn't show up in the Remote Access grid and I assume that's because Dish doesn't have guide info for that channel. Locally, it shows up in the guide simply displaying "Digital Service". Anybody out there see guide programming for Universal Sports?


----------



## daveray (Feb 12, 2004)

I have 3 channels that show up as digital service on my 722K but do not show up on sling guide at all, I had to go to all channels to see them from favorites I do not watch normally these channels.


----------

